# Sprawy forum >  Czy zadawanie pytan i rejestracja na forum jest darmowa?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Pytanie jak wyżej  :Smile:

----------


## stalker8

Wiem od niedawna, że po angielsku słowo 'pay' znaczy płacić, ale też _poświęcić_, lub: zwrócić uwagę.
Zaprzestałem ostatnio nauki angielskiego, nie widzę szans powodzenia w tym. W zasadzie mam przecież problemy z pisaniem po polsku.
Na forum przychodzą specjaliści - lekarze, psycholodzy, ludzie wykonujący zawody związane z medycyną. Jak można się domyślić, przeważnie nie wypowiadają się wprost, dopiero czytając między wierszami można niektóre treści odnieść do siebie. Na tym polegają fora internetowe, że skupiają grono osób, które są za nie odpowiedzialne oraz takich, które na nie przychodzą by się czegoś dowiedzieć. Są też czasem osoby z zaburzeniami, które jak mi nawet (w końcu), powiedziano na innym forum "tylko zaznaczają swoją obecność", prezentując przy tym niezadowolenie, a nawet agresję. Oraz, że ta obecność, to dla nich rodzaj terapii - po prostu władze forum muszą się z takimi użerać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiem od niedawna, że po angielsku słowo 'pay' znaczy płacić, ale też _poświęcić_, lub: zwrócić uwagę.
> Zaprzestałem ostatnio nauki angielskiego, nie widzę szans powodzenia w tym. W zasadzie mam przecież problemy z pisaniem po polsku.
> Na forum przychodzą specjaliści - lekarze, psycholodzy, ludzie wykonujący zawody związane z medycyną. Jak można się domyślić, przeważnie nie wypowiadają się wprost, dopiero czytając między wierszami można niektóre treści odnieść do siebie. Na tym polegają fora internetowe, że skupiają grono osób, które są za nie odpowiedzialne oraz takich, które na nie przychodzą by się czegoś dowiedzieć. Są też czasem osoby z zaburzeniami, które jak mi nawet (w końcu), powiedziano na innym forum "tylko zaznaczają swoją obecność", prezentując przy tym niezadowolenie, a nawet agresję. Oraz, że ta obecność, to dla nich rodzaj terapii - po prostu władze forum muszą się z takimi użerać.


Przepraszam chyba pomylił się Pan z umieszczenie swojego postu w tym temacie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Racja, pomyliłem. A zwrócić uwagę, to pay atention. I nie jest to sprawa forum z kim się musi użerać, bo nie musi - może dać ban, zakaz pisania, zablokować dostęp, a nie jakieś terapie, wchodzenie w relacje/reakcję i odnoszenie się.

----------

